

Seth Godin's Domino Project Launches First Book - nhangen
http://www.thedominoproject.com/2011/01/poke-the-box-our-first-title-is-now-ready-for-pre-order.html

======
nhangen
Just want to note that while I'm a big fan of Seth, I'm somewhat disappointed
by the way he's launching this book.

1\. It's hardly revolutionary 2\. The title is ambiguous and seems repetitive
of earlier titles 3\. Pre-ordering a book on Kindle seems a bit lame.

